# What is going on in Sargent



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Two questions:
1) What storm came thru that exposed the jetties down the beach and knocked down the rano/stairs to the little peir?
2) Whey were the shelters removed and replace with pipes from the pier to the stop sign?

Please let me know.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

If I recall we had 4 different weather events this past summer that badly eroded the beach and Little Stubby couldn't pass the test. The stairs leading up to the pier were substandard from the beginning with many of the bolts loosening and erosion washing away the support for the steps.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for the information. How about question #2?


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the information. How about question #2?


They were destroyed during the tide surge from the multiple hurricanes last year.


----------

